# Wobbly Chairs



## Boca (Mar 4, 2016)

We have wooden dining room chairs that are wobbly and in need of repair. I would like to know the best way of securing the chairs after they are glued. Should I use a bar clamp, a strap clamp or some other device? 
I would also like to know where I can buy a glue dispenser with a long nozzle that will be able to reach into the recesses easily.
Please mention brands and where I may purchase them. I have spent hours on the phone attempting to track down strap clamps but I keep coming up with items that are good for strapping things to the roof of my car - clearly not what I am looking for here.
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2016)

I have a few of these, once you figure them out they work good
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Pony-Style-1200-15-ft-Band-Clamp-1215-K/100129976


----------



## joecaption (Mar 4, 2016)

Got a picture of the chairs?
Just trying to glue them without taking them apart and removing all the old glue may not be the best way.
Any small ratchet strap like that will work.
A glue like this expands and fills the gaps where the wood may be worn from all the flexing.
http://www.gorillatough.com/white-gorilla-glue


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 4, 2016)

My dad always did it like this.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 4, 2016)

Boca said:


> We have wooden dining room chairs that are wobbly and in need of repair. I would like to know the best way of securing the chairs after they are glued. Should I use a bar clamp, a strap clamp or some other device?
> I would also like to know where I can buy a glue dispenser with a long nozzle that will be able to reach into the recesses easily.
> Please mention brands and where I may purchase them. I have spent hours on the phone attempting to track down strap clamps but I keep coming up with items that are good for strapping things to the roof of my car - clearly not what I am looking for here.
> Any help would be appreciated!



Disassemble and clean as suggested.

You can find a set of small diameter circular sanders that chuck into a drill motor.

I use Hyde Glue, warmed and applied with a plumbers flux brush and bar clamps.


----------



## elbo (Mar 5, 2016)

Buds way is the easiest and cheapest,ratchet straps also work,  but you can find the clamps you want in any woodworking catalog. After you take it apart and clean the old glue out, use an epoxy glue to reglue them. Epoxy is probably the strongest glue available and has the ability to fill any gaps in the joint which will make the joint as strong as you can get it


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 8, 2016)

You can find inexpensive tie-downs (essentially the same as band clamps) at most automotive stores or the big box stores in the "truck" aisle. Bar clamps work well on chairs with straight legs, but can be hard to position if the legs taper. They may also dig in to the wood if overtightened.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 9, 2016)

My dad would clamp a chair like Bud's picture but would use wire, then drill a hole sideways and glued a match stick in the hole, don't know if the glue held because he left the wire there.


----------

